

Singer James Blunt 'prevented World War III' - BerislavLopac
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-11753050

======
Gigablah
I think the BBC meant "Sir Mike Jackson prevented an altercation that risked
starting World War III", but what do I know, I'm not a journalist or editor.

------
dr3wid
Rumor has it he started singing down a megaphone in the general direction of
the Russians "You're beautiful"... like a siren of the sea the Russians fell
under his intoxicating spell as surrendered the air field. Either that or they
surrendered to make him stop.

------
Ygg2
It wouldn't have caused World War III no more than conflict in Afghanistan
could have... Rusia had no significant allies, and it's not in a position to
really enter a war. There is nothing for people in charge to win in this.

------
victoriap
Apparently, we are in this future where everyone is a world-hero for 15
minutes.

------
harrytuttle
This sounds along the lines that The Hoff was responsible for the Berlin Wall
coming down...

